# Tasmanian Breweries, Pubs and Distilleries



## Fendercaster (1/3/16)

Hi all, 
I have finally booked a trip to tasmania in May.
I am looking for some places to go and see and enjoy. Please share with me your favourite place, beverage and why. Id love to crawl through and pop into these places and try and share what is suggested.
Cheers


----------



## DU99 (2/3/16)

Saint Johns Lauceston has a good selection of draught and bottled beer
*Hobart Brewing *should have there tap room/brewery open in Hobart in the next couple of weeks...
New Sydney Hotel in hobart the local club meets there
The waratah in hobart 24hrs bottle shop and small selection of craft beer..
the weldborough Hotel.. North East Tasmania

Also check this site


PS..will be checking 3 hobart ones out in two weeks..


----------



## manticle (2/3/16)

MONA museum, winery and wine bar.
Great architecture and surrounds, good wine, great selection of beer, wine and spirits, including draught moo brew. If you go into the museum, you can spend time at the void bar on the bottom level but museum entry is not required (I'd recommend it though).

Nant whisky bar in salamanca.
There is a distillery on the way to port arthur and Port arthur itself is well worth a visit.


----------



## manticle (2/3/16)

Also winston hotel is my pick of hobart pubs.


----------



## DU99 (2/3/16)

also lark distillery Hobart
_Hellyers Road at Burnie_


----------



## manticle (2/3/16)

Lark in hobart is a bar rather than the actual distillery but it's worth a visit and in addition to their own single malts and liqueurs, they have an excellent and extensive range of whisky.


----------



## manticle (2/3/16)

Also seven sheds. Somewhere between devonport and cradle mountain.


----------



## chrisluki (2/3/16)

+1 For The Winston...now pouring their own beers.

Another new brewery has opened up in Elizabeth St, just down from The Republic The Winston, The Homestead (all good)...its called Shambles...check it out.

The Whaler in Salamanca is your best bet for one off's and short run craft beers, or head up to Preachers for their beer garden!

Cheers


----------



## Dave70 (2/3/16)

Devils Brewery beers can be found on tap at these venues. 
One of the best Rye IPA's in ever in the history of Rye IPA's. (probably)

*New Sydney Hotel*
87 Bathurst St, Hobart TAS 7000
Phone: (03) 6234 4516
*The Winston*
Address: 381 Elizabeth St, Hobart TAS 7000
Phone: (03) 6231 2299
*Launceston Country Club *
Address: Country Club Ave, Launceston TAS 7250
Phone03) 6335 5777
*Grape Bar Bottlestore*
Address: 55 Salamanca Place, Hobart TAS 7000
Phone03) 6224 0611
*St John Craft Beer Bar*
Address: 133 St John Street, Launceston TAS 7250
Phone:0424 175 147
*Society Salamanca*
Address: 22 Montpelier Retreat, Battery Point


Book in and do the Moo Brew tour at Mona also.


----------



## DigitalGiraffe (2/3/16)

So many places around Tassie now its great!

I'm yet to make it to Shambles but from all accounts they re making some great beer in a well fitted out brewery. More info here...https://www.facebook.com/shamblesbrewery/timeline

+1 for The Winston. There is also Blighs Brewery which is also close to The Winston and Shambles. 

The Whaler has some great beers on tap. Had the Ella Pale yesterday which was great. 

Preachers just around the corner is always reliable, Jack Greene is alright and Watermans. 

You won't stay thirsty for long.


----------



## AntonW (2/3/16)

Shambles brewery is also highly recommended.

Relatively new, but started by an accomplished homebrewer from Canberra.


----------



## dannymars (2/3/16)

Don't forget 2MeterTall ! I've not been, but heard amazing reports. I'll be there soon (next week actually  )


----------



## Dozer71 (2/3/16)

If you are near Devonport, nice little round trip starting with Spreyton Cider, then through to Sheffield (great murals, nice bakery, good sweet shop), Railton to Seven Sheds brewery, then across the Elizabeth Town for Ashgrove Cheese and finish at Latrobe with Anvers Chocolates. Hellyer Whiskey in Burnie is nice as well - does tours.


----------



## Fendercaster (2/3/16)

Awesome response guys! Really appreciate the input. We are currently planning exactly where to go and i love a good pop in to exciting places that were recommended. Just looking at accommodation now as to where exactly we should go. Yewwww cheers. Might go pour an ale and look over some of these places.


----------



## manticle (2/3/16)

If you're a nature lover and have time, go to cradle mountain, do some walks. If you don't mind a climb, do the summit track. Stupendous.
Also recommend bruny island. They have a house of whisky (specialises in tas whiskies) a smokehouse and stunning land and beach scapes.


----------



## DU99 (2/3/16)

waratah hotel about $100 a night,continential breakfest.top end of murray street..


----------



## Crusty (2/3/16)

If you like cider, Willie Smiths is worth a visit. Beautiful drive through the Huon valley.


----------



## spog (3/3/16)

manticle said:


> Also seven sheds. Somewhere between devonport and cradle mountain.


Railton,and you can get some pics of all the topiary while there...zzzzz


----------



## Dave70 (3/3/16)

manticle said:


> If you're a nature lover and have time, go to cradle mountain, do some walks. If you don't mind a climb, do the summit track. Stupendous.
> Also recommend bruny island. They have a house of whisky (specialises in tas whiskies) a smokehouse and stunning land and beach scapes.


Those two destinations book ended our last trip. A feed and a few pints at Hotel Brunys worth the price of the ferry alone.


----------



## HBHB (3/3/16)

http://captainblighs.com.au/

*Kegs on Tap:*

Hope and Anchor 65 Macquarie St, Hobart TAS 7000
Lark Cellar door 14 Davey Street, Hobart TAS 7000,
Watermans Beer Market 27 Salamanca Place, Hobart TAS 7000,
Preachers Bar, 5 Knopwood St, Hobart TAS 7000
Society Salamanca 22 Montpelier Retreat, Battery Point
Winston Bar 381 Elizabeth St, North Hobart TAS
Peppermint Bay 3435 Channel Highway Woodbridge Tasmania
Captain Bligh’s also attends various festivals through out the year.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/3/16)

Most of the ones I've been to (tourist from QLD) have been mentioned. One other Hobart pub that hasn't been - Preachers. They had some two metre tall & other locals on tap when I was there.
my favourite Hobart pub was the New Sydney - local beers on tap, large randall + handpump, and really hearty food.
If you're planning on visiting the Two Metre Tall farmstead - check which days they're open before you go


----------



## tazman1967 (9/3/16)

Hobart Brewing are opening..

https://www.facebook.com/events/1740362436193425/


----------



## bronson (19/3/16)

Im down here at the moment from vic. I went to captain blighs monthly open last night and im feeling dusty to say the least. The imperial stout definitely sneeks up on you. FYI i went past seven sheds and they dont open monday and tuesday. St johns was pretty cool. Stopped in and had a M.O former tenent red Ipa. Blew my socks off. Was planning to hit up shambles tonight if i can get off the couch. Also if you head to port arthur theres a lavender farm and it says distillery on the sign..... a word of warning there is NO Alcohol. Dont get sucked in like i did ha ha


----------



## dannymars (22/3/16)

I just got back, Two Meter Tall was awesome... Such a great little place. 

I was drinking at Watermans Beer Market in Hobart, great selection of beers, but hugely expensive. I paid $20 for a pint can of Panhead Johnny Octane Red IPA... which I was drunk enough to accept. 

I walked past this joint on the last day, unfortunately I did not have time to go in, wish I'd seen it earlier. https://www.facebook.com/shamblesbrewery/


----------



## drofmob (22/3/16)

manticle said:


> Also winston hotel is my pick of hobart pubs.


+1 for Winston Ale House :beerbang:


----------



## bronson (22/3/16)

Staying @ white sands Estate on the east coast. Happy coincidence that its the home of iron house brewery /distillery/winery . Stay here if you can. The units are great overlooking the beach. The restaurant meals taste great and fairly priced and they do takeaways ( beer/ wines). Also saw a bunch of growlers in the tasting room 9-5. Beers were great they had there staples u.s pale,lager,pilsner,porter,wheat. With rotating specialty taps , kolsch ,honey porter. They also make gin which im planing on having a tipple tomorrow. Fun times .


----------



## DU99 (23/3/16)

Found this pub in salamanca place.plus ironhorse at the airport for pre flight beer.


----------



## spog (23/3/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Most of the ones I've been to (tourist from QLD) have been mentioned. One other Hobart pub that hasn't been - Preachers. They had some two metre tall & other locals on tap when I was there.
> my favourite Hobart pub was the New Sydney - local beers on tap, large randall + handpump, and really hearty food.
> If you're planning on visiting the Two Metre Tall farmstead - check which days they're open before you go


Thanks for tweaking my memory,I couldn't remember a pub I had a session at when last in Hobart and the New Sydney was it .
A good pub with a shmick looking Randell and a good selection of beers,was shitfaced by the time I left.


----------



## Wardcliff (3/4/16)

manticle said:


> MONA museum, winery and wine bar.
> Great architecture and surrounds, good wine, great selection of beer, wine and spirits, including draught moo brew. If you go into the museum, you can spend time at the void bar on the bottom level but museum entry is not required (I'd recommend it though).
> 
> Nant whisky bar in salamanca.
> There is a distillery on the way to port arthur and Port arthur itself is well worth a visit.


Manticle, I think I've heard of this museum.....


----------



## manticle (3/4/16)

Yeah


----------



## Fendercaster (7/5/16)

Thanks again all. Im on my way over and ill keep posted on the places i have tried and beers tasted. Looking forward to the eats and drinks.


----------



## manticle (7/5/16)

We've had some lovely sunny autumn weather recently, interspersed with some rain.
However from tomorrow, rain is forecast nearly all week.
Still a beautiful place to visit (and live).


----------



## danestead (7/5/16)

I just got back from a week in Tassie. I went to:

Nant Distillery Hobart - Good
Lark Distillery/Cellar Door Hobart - Good
Tasmania House of Whiskey Bruny Island - Great setting, nice staff, lots of whiskey.

Moo Brew at MONA Hobart - Excellent. The hefe was a bit meh but hopefully it was a 1 off bad batch.
Shambles Hobart - Bland and slightly astringent. I wouldnt take myself back there but would be happy to go if someone else wanted to. The beers need a little work in this tough market.
New Sydney Hotel Hobart - Excellent irish/english style craft beer bar.
Bruny Island Cheese and Beer Co - Cheese was nice, nice setting, beer was quite astringent. The base of a great beer was there but need that astringency fixed. Didnt finish it.
Watermans Beer Market Pub Hobart - Excellent craft beer bar.


----------



## Fendercaster (7/5/16)

danestead said:


> I just got back from a week in Tassie. I went to:
> 
> Nant Distillery Hobart - Good
> Lark Distillery/Cellar Door Hobart - Good
> ...


Cheers Dane, 
We are headed to bruno for a little while, looking forward to it. Good to get that feedback. Much appreciated.


----------



## manticle (7/5/16)

Bruno as in bruny?

Should have no regrets. Amazing place.


----------



## Fendercaster (7/5/16)

manticle said:


> Bruno as in bruny?
> 
> Should have no regrets. Amazing place.


Yeh i dont think i will. Looking forward to the whole thing really. Holidays. Soooo good.


----------



## AJS2154 (7/5/16)

I toured Tassie on my motorbike about 15 months ago. My advice is very simple. Walk in to the bar of a small pub, shout a beer or two to the locals and ask their advice. I have travelled the world and never met more honest or friendly people than in Tassie. Cracking, real people......truely beautiful place. You will have a ball. Anthony


----------



## DU99 (8/5/16)

:icon_offtopic: The butchers shop at Snug has really top meat..it's on your way to kettering


----------



## Fendercaster (13/5/16)

Arrived in hobart yesterday. On the way ive had stops in bruny nd Launceston. 
Ive enjoyed a few different brews so far. Moo brew was of course great, ive had the pale, dark ale and wheat. Enjoyed all 3 so far. I slowly poured the wheat to a glass and it was beautifully crystal clear without stirring the bottom. I enjoyed that one, great drop for a warmer day. Pale and dark ale were both very palatable. Soft and well balanced.
On Bruny i was able to get a a bottle of Black Inca from 7 sheds. Amazing drop. Especially with oysters! Dark with cocoa, oats and quinoa. 
Off to port Arthur today and looking for more sites and brews. 
Cheers


----------



## Fendercaster (13/5/16)

Also went to The cheese place on bruny island. There beers were well put by dane, i did not like them much at all. I did a taster but didnt buy another. Not worth it for me, mind you the guy next to me loved them so all personal really.


----------



## DU99 (13/5/16)

i found some mona single hop at these guys with some other craft beers..(Kingston Plaza)


----------



## dannymars (13/5/16)

Fendercaster said:


> On Bruny i was able to get a a bottle of Black Inca from 7 sheds. Amazing drop. Especially with oysters! Dark with cocoa, oats and quinoa.


That is an awesome beer.

Wish I'd gone to the brewery...


----------



## DU99 (13/5/16)

Pagancider near cygent worth a sample or 3


----------



## Fendercaster (13/5/16)

DU99 said:


> Pagancider near cygent worth a sample or 3


Dang. I was there yesterday. Stopped in at Cygent for lunch. Missed that one


----------



## AJS2154 (13/5/16)

That trip down from Hobart through Birchs Bay and Middleton is stunning. I could have pulled up and stayed there forever. My favourite palce on earth is Queenstown, that area around Birchs Bay comes a close second.

good beer would only be a bonus at Cygnet. Also worth following the road around to Franklin and a visit to the Wooden Boat Centre.


----------



## Fendercaster (13/5/16)

AJS2154 said:


> That trip down from Hobart through Birchs Bay and Middleton is stunning. I could have pulled up and stayed there forever. My favourite palce on earth is Queenstown, that area around Birchs Bay comes a close second.
> 
> good beer would only be a bonus at Cygnet. Also worth following the road around to Franklin and a visit to the Wooden Boat Centre.


 so true. We travelled and i stop so many times to enjoy and take it all in as i was driving. I could move here in a heart beat. Magical


----------



## AJS2154 (14/5/16)

Hey Fendercaster....pleased you enjoyed it so much mate. It is good to be able to swap experiences with people who have been to the same place and enjoyed it too.

Perhaps a stint down there in July thriough to August might have us reassessing the ambience. I suspect it could get chilly and maybe a bit of a cool breeze occasionally.

See you, Anthony


----------



## manticle (14/5/16)

I've only had one winter down here but historically it was a cold one.
1 degree and frosty but bright sun and beautiful clear days more often than not.

Er.. I mean.... yes it's awful. Stay on the mainland.


----------



## Fendercaster (15/5/16)

New Sydney Hotel is where its at. Sunday night. Live jazz band, amazing beers on tap and great food. Thank you for the suggestions and ill pass this on again. Come here!!!


----------



## DU99 (15/5/16)

next time will have to try New Sydney..and i forget to mention when you run into Sam Fuss
THAT's Tasmania


----------



## Fendercaster (15/5/16)

Doesnt look like much but this is the pork share. I have physically gone blind.


----------



## manticle (15/5/16)

New sydney is great bar the godawful murals in the beer garden.
If you like spicy food and can get to the winston, try the nuclear chicken wings.

By spicy I mean ring burningly hot so avoid if you're not a seasoned chilli eater (or go for a milder version which they have).

Their tacos are also great. Excellent draught and bottled beer range, decent offerings in the bottlo next door.


----------



## Fents (22/6/16)

Come at me TAS! headed down 2nd june to 9th staying in Hobart (Molle Street)

Looks like no shortage of good venues/brewries thanks to this thread. :kooi:


----------



## manticle (22/6/16)

You're running late.


----------



## DU99 (22/6/16)

think he means July.. :icon_offtopic: if anyone hasnt never been to tasmania and has a facebook account search for discover tasmania and have look thru the pictures


----------



## Fents (22/6/16)

hahahaha yea July. funny how ive done that in two seperate places now  my brain always seems to run a month behind.

Cheers DU99!

See ya soon Mants :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (22/6/16)

Bloody hell mate. I've been waiting at the pub for 3 weeks.


----------



## yankinoz (22/6/16)

Recommend Hobart Brewery. Go to MONA for the experience, not the beer. Moobrew is well-made but uninspired. Many Hobart pubs have a good selection of microbrews, but up the east coast you struggle to find anything but Boag's and Cascade.


----------



## spog (22/6/16)

DU99 said:


> think he means July.. :icon_offtopic: if anyone hasnt never been to tasmania and has a facebook account search for discover tasmania and have look thru the pictures


I'll be in Hobart from the 2nd till the 8th.
I'll check with the better half to confirm so if your keen to meet and have a jar or two ?


----------



## manticle (22/6/16)

I'm always keen to meet fellow brewers for a jar if circumstances permit so shout out.


----------



## manticle (22/6/16)

yankinoz said:


> Recommend Hobart Brewery. Go to MONA for the experience, not the beer. Moobrew is well-made but uninspired. Many Hobart pubs have a good selection of microbrews, but up the east coast you struggle to find anything but Boag's and Cascade.


Well made is the first most important aspect of any beer and unfortunately a lot of breweries, inspired or not don't do that well. Iron house is a great example (of badly made).

Moobrew (yes I have some affiliation in that I work for mona but have nothing to do with the brewer) make beer well which is the most important criteria for me.

Their seasonal stout is delicious. As much as I like difference and creativity, I'd take moo brew anything over moon dog anything, any day. When moon dog can make some good, uninspired base beer, I'll start drinking their beers again.

Disclaimer: moondog may have improved in the last couple of years but I visited their brewery and tasted their freshest beer as intended. Great diy ethos, admired the philosophy, every beer was like arse and bandaids. Get the simple shit right first, then expand.


----------



## NickB (23/6/16)

I'll be back down also from the 2/7 -11/7 visiting family - you guys who are around give me a yell if you're around and keen for a beer!


----------



## manticle (23/6/16)

Always keen Nick. Missed you last time.


----------



## NickB (4/7/16)

Late notice but at Watermans in Salamanca now (Mon) until about 6, but around all week depending on what everyone's movements are.

Anyone who's keen for a beer send me a PM and I'll see if I can work anything out!


----------



## manticle (4/7/16)

Futsal night for me tonight but hoping to catch up with Fents and maybe spog later in the week (wed/thurs).


----------



## NickB (4/7/16)

I've got a quiz night with my cousin at The Duke Wed but could do later, possibly out for dinner thurs. But I'm keen either way! Let me know


----------



## manticle (4/7/16)

Cool.
When do you head back?


----------



## NickB (4/7/16)

I'm on an early flight next Tues (12th)


----------

